# How can put disciplines in order for best job opportunity



## boo (Sep 25, 2008)

How can put disciplines in order for best job opportunity?

i put them like this:

1- PE Civil Structural

2- PE Civil Water Resources and Environmental

3- PE Civil Transportation

4- PE Civil Construction

5- PE Civil Geotechnical

what about you?


----------



## xzibitendo (Oct 16, 2008)

Each of those disciplines can further break down into many more specialties. I'm a geotech, but I dont work in foundations or soils engineering (I focus in large underground structures and tunneling) It'd be hard to quantify which one has the "best" opportunities, ultimately it comes down to how much talent you have as an engineer, businessman/woman, speaker, and a whole host of other skills.

That being said, answers to this will probably be in line with an individual's preferences for what type of work they enjoy most.


----------



## ganesh (Dec 19, 2008)

boo said:


> How can put disciplines in order for best job opportunity?i put them like this:
> 
> 1- PE Civil Structural
> 
> ...



With this economic slowdown, and new Obama govt. to take charge in January, I think all the federal money to the states are going to go down in construction. Little to design. This is the construction phase of the cycle.

construction

water resources/environmental

structural

transportation

geotechnical


----------

